# 80’s Meyer Snow Plow for sale



## mikenil (Apr 10, 2021)

My dad plowed for many years with this. He passed away last year and I am trying to sell it. Located in Skokie IL. I have some of the frames from Jeep’s he had it on and some of the hydraulics. Plow is an ST-87 according to original manual that I found. Selling for $500. call or text me at 224-592-0111


----------



## mikenil (Apr 10, 2021)

mikenil said:


> My dad plowed for many years with this. He passed away last year and I am trying to sell it. Located in Skokie IL. I have some of the frames from Jeep's he had it on and some of the hydraulics. Plow is an ST-87 according to original manual that I found. Selling for $500.


Call or text me at 224-592-0111 if interested


----------

